# 2005 Traction Control



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Can anybody explain how the Traction Control works on the 2005 GTO?
Does it reduce power throught retarded timing, cutting fuel, or does it brake the wheels?
TIA


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Since the 2005 LS-2 appears to be fly-by-wire thottle controlled....the traction control like other systems on the market, more than likely controls via the thottle and also _possibly_, via brake applications through ABS. Although, the GTO could possibly operate with only thottle modulation and rely on assistance from the limited slip differential? I have not yet studied the GTO's system in detail to know 100%. My GTO is a 2004, and it has a cable operated thottle on the LS-1. I am in the process of trying to obtain the service manual in the near future, I am not sure if the 2005 information will be included together with the 2004 info I may aquire....Although allot of GM's service information has been going on CD...so who knows what I will come across. Once I have the service information, the circuit diagrams and written details should explain. I have also not yet checked the owners manual under traction control...sometimes they give a simple synopsis of the basic function there!?
Hope this sheds _*some*_ light :confused 
PT


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ah yes, Read the Manual. Tks.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Traction works on throttle, spark, and brakes. The only way to make effective traction controll work on high HP and Torque engines is brake intervention. The momentum cannot be overcome fast enough with only the engine ( throttle, spark and/or cylinder fuel shut-off ). So the brakes must "kick-in" first to stop the momentum then the throttle and reduced output mode can be effective to controll the rest of the event. ( Brake intervention is of a very short duration )


----------

